# lateral Exhaust



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Hi guy
I have this idea from a week...what do you think?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

sure, if you don't intend to drive your car where there are speed bumps, roadkill, potholes, sticks, gravel, slanted driveways, or the like


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (taifighter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taifighter* »_sure, if you don't intend to drive your car 

just end it there.
why not pop it out the skirt?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

Only my opinion...but don't do it paisan. Wrong direction for the TT.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

out of the skirt in between the door and rear wheel would 
a) look alright if it was done correctly
b) retain driveability
c) be bad ass


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

I'll be leaving my exhaust under my car, turned down and out, however it'll be close to the center of the car. aka not visible.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_I'll be leaving my exhaust under my car, turned down and out, however it'll be close to the center of the car. aka not visible.

AKA carbon monoxide poisoning when you're in a traffic jam. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Murderface)*

do you have pics?

There is only big problem with lateral exhaust in my opinion...sound!!I have roadster and I do a lot of km...mmmm..


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
AKA carbon monoxide poisoning when you're in a traffic jam. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









if you say so...


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*

dtm and SuperGT race cars have all side exhausts - saves weight man...
but then they dont have to run resonators, cat, muffler

can save like 30kg - 40kg off...when was the last time u carried yr SS exhaust








I would do it...in a few years
ON DTM CARS








ON SUPER GT CARS











_Modified by robingohtt at 7:29 AM 9-9-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

I know I've seen pics...(runs to bathroom library)...yep, the HMS GTR750 TT: http://www.tc-cars.de/54044297...x.php I really like it...if you unbolted the sideskirt and ran the exhaust through that it could look sweet


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Definitely through the side skirt, angled back.
I say go for it. 
On both sides, or for the sake of killing Murderface while he rides with you... only on the passenger side.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

wow...at least we know it CAN be done. That's exactly how i wanted mine, but didn't think it was possible. Ppl said it would have to go into the frame of the car...but looking at that car, I would just like to see an underside pic...I'm assuming that person has a lot more money, and could just have the funds have crazy frame mod if needed
and those are not stock skirts...maybe vortex. they seem a bit lower than stock
here's a better pic










_Modified by Krissrock at 10:56 AM 9/9/2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

I think a simple hole in the sideskirt with a nice angled tip coming through the side would look fine; the molded sideskirt, while nice, wouldn't really be necessary


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

anybody have a good pic of the whole underside of the car?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_wow...at least we know it CAN be done. That's exactly how i wanted mine, but didn't think it was possible. Ppl said it would have to go into the frame of the car...but looking at that car, I would just like to see an underside pic...I'm assuming that person has a lot more money, and could just have the funds have crazy frame mod if needed
and those are not stock skirts...maybe vortex. they seem a bit lower than stock
here's a better pic









_Modified by Krissrock at 10:56 AM 9/9/2008_


omg i thought i was the only one who wanted to do this.
i allways wondered about running it through the side skirt..
i dont even have my exhaust yet. and now im thinkin on my origonal idea again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that thing is so AWSOME!!!! keep me updated mann i wanna know more


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

dont mean to thread jack but,anyone know where to get a rear valance like that with no openings?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

i'm guessing that's custom. I don't think anyone would make that unless they sell the exhaust too. But someon does make a "clean" kit for the tt. I think...oh, just found a pic, it does have a whole for the exhaust


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I think someone should make an "exhaist" valance with no cut outs... for those wanting to "dump" the exhaust or do this mod. They would sell and there would be no major work involved


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

yes. i agree.
i was looking for one but i jsut cant find one.
or maybe a diffuser of some sort. but every kit i look at has the cut outs








ill have to think of something. mann id kill for a side exit


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_
if you say so...

Dumping exhaust all the time the middle of your car is just a bad idea...
If you stick your exhaust tip in the middle of the chassis all your exhaust gas is going to rise up into your chassis and possibly get into the cabin any time you're sitting still. This will start heating things up and sifting CO into your cabin any time you're at a stoplight, drive thru, anywhere you sit still...you have to watch stuff like that when you run cutouts etc.
I'd just stick a concealed tip in the back where it can actually escape somewhere or dump it out near the side.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Dumping exhaust all the time the middle of your car is just a bad idea...
If you stick your exhaust tip in the middle of the chassis all your exhaust gas is going to rise up into your chassis and possibly get into the cabin any time you're sitting still. This will start heating things up and sifting CO into your cabin any time you're at a stoplight, drive thru, anywhere you sit still...you have to watch stuff like that when you run cutouts etc.
I'd just stick a concealed tip in the back where it can actually escape somewhere or dump it out near the side. 

For my reference, I was reffering to a stealth look as the fellas across the pond seem to do very nicely. You dont have to dump it half up the ride... just straight out of the rear muffler so no tips are seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_I think someone should make an "exhaist" valance with no cut outs... for those wanting to "dump" the exhaust or do this mod. They would sell and there would be no major work involved

_Curtisy of sh-tsweak._
















Custom though


_Modified by SteveCJr at 7:36 AM 9/11/2008_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

That freakin thing is slammed. How can he steer the car? on the subject, I would really like to get the ABT diffuser. But sourcing abt stuff is like looking for an honest politician. Besides that, the whole set up with the exhaust (which you can't buy separately ) cost $2500


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Now that looks nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Dumping exhaust all the time the middle of your car is just a bad idea...
If you stick your exhaust tip in the middle of the chassis all your exhaust gas is going to rise up into your chassis and possibly get into the cabin any time you're sitting still. This will start heating things up and sifting CO into your cabin any time you're at a stoplight, drive thru, anywhere you sit still...you have to watch stuff like that when you run cutouts etc.
I'd just stick a concealed tip in the back where it can actually escape somewhere or dump it out near the side. 

i understand that. i don't think my post was informative enough. it's almost going to be side exit. it's going to be exiting about 5" from the sideskirt, but UNDER the car with a turndown & out. so it'll be shooting out towards the wheel/sideskirts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

at the lights...a bike or open-top next to u is going to give u the finger, though!!!
kakakakka!!!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

this bumper is very clean!!!!
I just smooth my front bumper and this is perfect


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

shouda changed that gril before you molded it in...Caracter or ABT's are nice


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_That freakin thing is slammed. How can he steer the car?

Air ride


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

ahhh makes sense


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

i had a side exit on my mk iv vr6 and the drone drove me crazy i def lost hearing in my left ear and i also did it to my old roomates 1.8t mk iv that too had a bad drone i wouldnt do it un less your sure you can live with the loud a$$ noise


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (amek0n3)*

i can deal with it


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

is there anything that can be done about that ? maybe a resonator or something? i'm not exactly sure what they are supposed to do anyway


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

yeah resonator should do it.
i dont mind it though..
my dads tundra was rediculoussly loud with his exhaust on it.. he allways complained about drone but i allways liked the sound...
maybe its cause im still young lol.. but i love the sound of a nice loud exhaust


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_
i understand that. i don't think my post was informative enough. it's almost going to be side exit. it's going to be exiting about 5" from the sideskirt, but UNDER the car with a turndown & out. so it'll be shooting out towards the wheel/sideskirts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gotcha...that makes sense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I thought you meant dumping like right behind the cat full time


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*

there's a freakin ton of cars out there that have done this. Search "Side exhaust" on you tube and you're find quite a few that aren't mustangs...I gotta say that I haven't seen any done quite well though


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8RYzGWac8
only 1.8t i could find with it... sounds pretty good


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

didn't see that one. ..not bad. i wonder what size pipes he's running


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i use to own an srt-4 and i had side exit exhuast and the tire got eat up so bad aswell as the exhuast would build up on that ONE rim... i put 4 tires on and less then 7k miles the rear left was bald while the rest still had over half thread.. i think it heats up the rubber making it sticky and wears down faster.. i dont know truelly but it was annoying as all heck.. plus the fact it was FWD only is the 2 main reason i got rid of it. plus the clear coat on that one rim started to peel up on some sections..


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*

interesting.... do you have any pics of all that?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Just check out Sport Compact Car's SRT4 project car. AAR Cuda inspired, Mopar Stg 3


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

anyone have any pics with the side skirt off?.
im thinking i could drill through the side skirt. but im thinking the frame will be the only thing from stopping me from doing this..
anyone know if the frames in the way or have any pics.
i wanna get an exhaust soon and this is the route i wanna go
tia


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

I was told that going through the side skirt may not be the best thing unless you plan to seal it back up somehow to keep things inside there from starting to corrode...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Just respray...I'd also weld on a support hanger for the tip, and install more heat shielding. I'm excited to see this done...


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

best bet when you go to get the exhaust done dont angle them straight back.. if i was to do it again i would run them flush not at a angle back with it cut flush with the side of the car.. cause it was directing it straight to the rear wheel.. if you run them straighter to the skirt maybe thgat will push the exhaust further under load and keep it off the rims.. cause i was told the cold mornings when it is running rich is what made my wheels peel cause the gas drizzling on the wheels and rims...


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

hmmm i see i see.
well i have a fwd tt.
so the way the exhaust is routed it perfect for where i want it. the angle and everything.it dumps right before the rear d/s tire
i was thinking 45 degree angle should be perfect for running it from there. but i havnt really mapped anyhting out.. jsut in my head.
im really excited to do this. and im gettin some bills saved up so.. maybe soon.. jsut wanna get a better idea of what im looking at.
ebay dp,borla xr-1 muffler, all 3" and a nice tip lol
so is the side skirt lower then the actual frame it self? or will i have to go through the frame?
anyone have anypics with skirts removed or anything like that









jsut found that pic... but id pretty much follow that but change the angle at the end so it dumps at an angle


_Modified by stevemannn at 11:26 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

personally i would just get an rectanguler tip and run it to the bottom of the side skirt.. you should have room if you angle it right.. also when you run it try wrapping the pipe since it will not be in the heat shield.. will keep the extra heat off your arse... also i would just place 2 resonators on it.. one close to the downpipe and one near the end right before you agnle it off to the side. many people i know run just 2 resonators on there exhuast on srt-4's and DSM's and it kills the drone if there quality resonators and makes it were your not totally to loud and when your get a inspection they think its just an race muffler... so they dont fail you if you have to get the car inspected..


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (storx)*

ahh good idea bout the heat wrap. i dunno i wanna run it throught he skirt cause i like the look dtm style.
i dont gotta worry bout inspctions since i got my own license








and dont care about drone. i never take long trips. and even if i do... im sure ill enjoy the sound.. im still young haha.
my dads tundra droned like a sob and he hated it.... it jsut put a smile on my face haha
ill have to look more into this. if i cant do it.. ill just run it how it is 3" all the way.... but mann do i want a side exit


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

ahhhh dude. how far are you from the philly area? i may need you for inspections after I get mine done!!! seriously!!!!


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

about 2hours lol..
well i need a shop to write it up in... since im kind of jobless right now lol


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Since noones posted it, heres the Eurospec Sport TT. 
















Its pretty sick imo, although im sure not too many would do this to their daily.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (G60ingterbo)*

eurospec right?
i would so do that.
mine would be a little lower since its not gutted n all


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

not bad...







I would def put something on the back,,,,and man, I'd rather roll on stockers than those wheels....
Yeah, the exhaust is a little too high for my tastes
not a bad wide body kit IMO


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

im guessing theres nothing inthe rear cause there gonna slap that big dtm spoiler on


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

so you fabbing yours up yourself?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

im planning on peicing it together and have it welded up down the road (since i dont have a welder).
i dont wanna go trough the frame or anything so im not too sure about this
even though i really want to do it. i just hope i dont have to go through the frame.
thats why i wish i had some pics with the skirts off


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9FIzCzo3oQ
o mannn hahah


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

ENGINE Abt AUDI TTR
Arrow Lengthwise mounted Abt DTM front engine, V8-cylinder with 4 valves per cylinder, 90° cylinder bank angle, 102 mm cylinder separation, dry sump lubrication
Arrow Displacement: 3.0 litres (2998 cm3)
Arrow Bore: 93.0 mm
Arrow Stroke: 73.6 mm
Arrow Compression ratio: 13.6:1
Arrow Power: 335 kW (455 hp SAE) @ 6800 rpm
Arrow Torque: 510 Nm @ 6000 rpm
Arrow Engine weight: min. 175 kg
Arrow Cylinder head: aluminium alloy
Arrow Valvetrain: four OHCs, chain driven
Arrow Fuel injection system: Bosch MS 2.9.2 (DTM standard part), 2 x 28 mm diameter air restrictor
Arrow Fuel requirements: Premium unleaded (ROZ 98)
Arrow Emission system: 3-way catalytic converter


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_i'm guessing that's custom. I don't think anyone would make that unless they sell the exhaust too. But someon does make a "clean" kit for the tt. I think...oh, just found a pic, it does have a whole for the exhaust









sorry that im off topic, but does any one know the size of these wheels?


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*



SteveCJr said:


> QUOTE]
> this would look very nice with your TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> _Modified by TTTT at 8:11 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (TTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTTT* »_


SteveCJr said:


> QUOTE]
> this would look very nice with your TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> _Modified by TTTT at 8:11 PM 1-5-2009_






SteveCJr said:


> in a few weeks the rear of my TT will look like this


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_
in a few weeks the rear of my TT will look like this

Some pimp linked you up proper for that


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*

I'ma show you how do dis son!!!
ok,,,i've been reluctant to show this...but I've had side exhaust since december. Cost me an arm, leg and eyeball...but i love it. these aren't the best pics, but they're all i have. Taken by a photographer for the MillerPerformanceGroup 
















Here's a lil sound clip too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek_KQjl497M
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLyElsx_dMQ&NR=1
pwned


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

I really like Kriss. I am not sure about the spoiler....maybe stock w/ telson would go with your color combo better but everything else looks great. What are the plans for the valence?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

custom diffuser


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

that will be SO loud! all the muffling of the exhaust is going on under your ass. that is where the drone is coming from. if you want to test it, take off your stock muffler and have a shop make a cheap side exit to test. if you have an aftermarket set up, unbolt the back section so all you have is your center resonator.
NOW go on the freeway and drive for a bit, then come off the gas and decel by way of compression and see what you think.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

good!!!
that position is perfect!!have you more pics?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_that will be SO loud! all the muffling of the exhaust is going on under your ass. that is where the drone is coming from. if you want to test it, take off your stock muffler and have a shop make a cheap side exit to test. if you have an aftermarket set up, unbolt the back section so all you have is your center resonator.
NOW go on the freeway and drive for a bit, then come off the gas and decel by way of compression and see what you think.










actually it's only loud under load...it's very quiet on the hiqhway. No highway drone at all.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Looks awesome perfect placement, I like what you did with the tinted lenses
and the black deck, very ppi very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*

Thats an ABT spoiler (and so sexy...). Thats for the post Kriss







Please post up a pic or three whenever you get a chance to dive under the car, I'd love to see how it was done


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


----------

